

Straight Talk for White Men - sinak
http://nytimes.com/2015/02/22/opinion/sunday/nicholas-kristof-straight-talk-for-white-men.html

======
wglb
Link should be [http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/22/opinion/sunday/nicholas-
kr...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/22/opinion/sunday/nicholas-kristof-
straight-talk-for-white-men.html)

Trailing slash kills the link.

~~~
dang
Fixed. Thanks.

